# Peugeot Paris and u select difference pepper mill



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello, is the difference between these the original is adjusting on the top buttom, and the other is bottom adjustment? which of these is best?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes, that’s the major difference. U-select is best. The adjustment doesn’t “slip” like the original and the grind is much more controlled and consistent. Only issue may be for very coarse cracked pepper... which is always best in a mortar/ pestle or between a cutting board and the bottom of a pot


----------



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

Is it consensus its better?


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I agree that it is better. I'm generally a "they don't make things like they used to" kind of person, but I've had good luck with my Peugeot pepper mills. I like the u-select ones for the above stated reasons. 

My only caution (and this is probably not limited to the u-select) is the wood they make it from seems to be quite cheap, I've lost a couple of mills over the years because people let the bottom get wet and the wood swells and splits off. I now use the stainless one, lol. the internal mechanisms are great though, never had any issues with that. Peugeots are my favorite.


----------



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

Ive only tried the original, and when i used that and changed the coarsness on the top knob, the part where i turn to get pepper gets losely. So its no pleasure to use, dunno if u guys felt the same


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

oddwine said:


> Is it consensus its better?


Define "consensus"...


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

oddwine said:


> Ive only tried the original, and when i used that and changed the coarsness on the top knob, the part where i turn to get pepper gets losely. So its no pleasure to use, dunno if u guys felt the same


Yes, that's exactly one more reason why u-select is better.


----------



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

With consensus i mean what the majority of both the amateur and pros seem to favour.

Ah yes, so the u select is tight and feels good to use all the time?


----------



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

Also would the 40cm one be too big for normal use? i like that it has a little size


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I think so. 40 cm is huge

I have three: a 12 And 9 inch with different peppers, and a 7 inch salt. Anything bigger is too big for me. But the big one is very impressive looking.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

oddwine said:


> With consensus i mean what the majority of both the amateur and pros seem to favour.
> 
> Ah yes, so the u select is tight and feels good to use all the time?


I don't think there is such a thing as consensus for pepper mills... any more than there could be consensus on kitchen knives. But they are state-of-the-art for a manual pepper Grinder from a reputable company that has been pleasing its customers for a very long time.

Yes, it's tight in all settings. And I find it very comfortable to use.


----------



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

honestly, it isnt much bigger, its just 10cm taller, where i be storing them have more than 10cm space available, so it wouldnt matter. tho i have never actualy seen one 40cm in real life.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I use a 7 inch one and I wouldn't go any bigger...anything else seems too big for line use.


----------

